# Farkle Fridays - August 7, 2020, 3 PM Eastern



## Farkle (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi, ladies and gentlemen,

I've started this YouTube "thing" on Fridays (a couple of times a month), where I talk and teach about composing concepts, transcriptions, etc. Just a fun way for me to give back to the community, help up and coming composers, share some of my stories from projects I've worked on.

I call them "Farkle Fridays", and I've done about 8-9 of them. One was my take on writing themes and how to develop them, some are real time transcriptions, showing how I transcribe. I just did one today on "how to generate a musical idea". Again, I'm just one dude with one opinion, but hopefully, I can help people become better, more confident composers.

If people are interested, they can catch up on my "Farkle Vault" here; as well as stay looped in for my future Farkle Fridays (they're basically every other Friday).

https://www.youtube.com/user/Farkleberry50

Thank you, and I hope you enjoy them!

Mike


----------



## Farkle (May 19, 2017)

Hi, all!

Farkle Friday is happening today, at 2 PM Eastern Time Zone (Well, more like 2:15). Topic is Orchestration and Orchestral Musings. Hop on over, it'll be fun!

Mike


----------



## thesteelydane (May 19, 2017)

Loved the last one, thanks for doing this!


----------



## Farkle (May 19, 2017)

Quick update, Farkle Friday will start at 2:30 PM Eastern today (Friday, may 19). Just got back from the gym, and I need to SHOWER. 

See you all today at 2:30 Eastern (11:30 Pacific time).

Mike


----------



## Alohabob (May 19, 2017)

I'll be checking this out. Thanks


----------



## Farkle (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello, all!

Short notice, I know, but I got done early today, soooo.....

I'll be doing a Farkle Friday today (July 7), at 3:30 PM Eastern time (New York City). Topic will be about developing and varying a theme.

My youtube channel is...

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDSLpA9ktSYvSI7xdgJ7Mrw

It will be recorded and kept on my youtube channel, if anyone is interested. Again, no pressure, just something fun to check out. 

Have a great weekend!

Mike


----------



## Farkle (Aug 20, 2017)

Little late, but I happened to have done an "off the cuff" Farkle Friday last Friday, on the topic of ostinatos. Hopefully, it might give some nuggets of compositional goodness for people.

Mike


----------



## Wibben (Aug 21, 2017)

I really enjoy your Farkle Fridays, really nice of you to share and it's very entertaining listening to you talk on the subject. 
In one of your streams, you mentioned you had modified cinebrass patches to be more playable. It really sounded good and practical, would you consider sharing what/how you went about doing these patches? 

Looking forward to more farkle Fridays!


----------



## Farkle (Aug 21, 2017)

Wibben said:


> I really enjoy your Farkle Fridays, really nice of you to share and it's very entertaining listening to you talk on the subject.
> In one of your streams, you mentioned you had modified cinebrass patches to be more playable. It really sounded good and practical, would you consider sharing what/how you went about doing these patches?
> 
> Looking forward to more farkle Fridays!



Yeah, man, one of these next ones, I'll open up a Kontakt instrument, and show you how I modified it. The same principles apply to the Cinebrass patches... but my thought is, everyone has Kontakt 5 Orchestral instruments, so everyone can start with that one.

Thank you for the kind words, I hope that they help you compose with more fun and speed! 

Mike


----------



## mattvarone (Aug 21, 2017)

Loving these Mike, packed of very useful information. Is there any way to get notified so I can join live? 

Cheers
Matt


----------



## Farkle (Aug 21, 2017)

mattvarone said:


> Loving these Mike, packed of very useful information. Is there any way to get notified so I can join live?
> 
> Cheers
> Matt



Thanks, man! I think if you subscribe to my youtube channel, you get an alert when I go live. I'll try to update this list when it happens, and give 24 hours notice. My goal is to get this up to 2x a month, so I'll use this thread to alert people. Hopefully, that will work out!

Mike


----------



## mattvarone (Aug 21, 2017)

Sounds great, thanks! I'll be looking forward to it!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 23, 2017)

Just getting into these. Lovin' it!
thanks, Farkle man!


----------



## Farkle (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi, all!

After a fall hiatus to work on projects, Farkle Friday is back! Today (December 8), 3 PM Eastern Time (New York City Time Zone). I'll be talking about, analyzing, and composing 8 bar themes. At least one VG theme, and one film theme in the FF. On my Youtube channel. Thanks, and I'll see you there!

Mike


----------



## Farkle (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi, everyone!

Apologies for the late notice, but there's a Farkle Friday going live at 3:30 PM Eastern on Friday, Jan 12 (now!). It'll be recorded on youtube for those who can't make it.

Topic is "Hidden Gems"... composers and pieces that people may not have heard of (in film and TV) who have fantastic offerings for us to listen to. More of a listening session, but hey... what's wrong with that? 

Farkle


----------



## Farkle (Apr 12, 2018)

Back after a long hiatus, Farkle Friday! Tomorrow, 3 PM Eastern Time.

Topic is Intros; I'm grabbing a track from Karma, and we're going to try to build him an intro to his track. Hope to see you catz there!

Farkle


----------



## Farkle (May 17, 2018)

Hi, all!!

It's that time again!!










Farkle Friday, tomorrow (May 18), at 4 PM Eastern. Topic is Sports Film Music. We'll be taking a listen to, and talking about classic sports music from the 80's and 90's... including some Goldsmith and Newman!

Hope to see you there!

Mike


----------



## Farkle (Jun 8, 2018)

Good morning, all!

Farkle Friday, today (June 8), at 3 PM, Eastern Time. Real Time Transcription. A cue by the Goonies, and if we have time, a surprise one! 

Mike


----------



## ghandizilla (Oct 5, 2018)

Just relaying Mike's words about tonight's Farkle Friday:

_Hi, everyone!

Apologies, August and September got away from me. But, we are back with another Farkle Friday! 

This Friday, Oct 5, at 3 PM Eastern Time. The topic is borrowed from TheSoundBoard, there is a composing focus/challenge this month. So I'm going to take the thematic idea posted, and work on a cue with that thematic idea.

I don't know how it's going to turn out, I may stay in Sibelius, I may try to put something down in a template, I may just stare at the music and start drinking heavily. Regardless, you're all invited to watch me sweat, suffer, and imbibe! 

Have a great day!

Mike_

Farkle Fridays are a very underestimated ressource IMO, especially if you're interested in the craft. So, if you're available, be there


----------



## Farkle (Oct 5, 2018)

ghandizilla said:


> Just relaying Mike's words about tonight's Farkle Friday:
> 
> _Hi, everyone!
> 
> ...



Ahh, thanks man... I'm glad you're digging it! Bring some booze, it's a party! 

Mike


----------



## tack (Oct 5, 2018)

You really have to be solid in your craft to livestream out the whole process for everyone to see. As mverta once said, composing on YouTube "feels too much like someone watching you pee." So, props Mike for this series.

Also, a great contribution to the exercise on The Sound Board. Quite looking forward to seeing what others cook up. Unfortunately, Idea 1 was the one I was going to tackle, and now that I've watched the video, I feel hopelessly tainted. (I sketched some stuff out the other night but it just seems inevitable that whatever I do now will feel painfully derivative.)

In any case, looking forward your next video where you take on Melodic Idea 2.


----------



## Farkle (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi, Everyone!

Well, after a bit of a hiatus, Farkle Fridays are back! This Friday, (July 24, 2020), at 1500 Eastern, I'll be on Youtube! Here's my channel!









Michael Worth







www.youtube.com


----------



## laurikoivisto (Jul 24, 2020)

so in 3hr?


----------



## X-Bassist (Jul 24, 2020)

Farkle said:


> Hi, Everyone!
> 
> Well, after a bit of a hiatus, Farkle Fridays are back! This Friday, (July 24, 2020), at 1500 Eastern, I'll be on Youtube! Here's my channel!
> 
> ...


Hi noon! (LA time) right? So you must be focusing on westerns! :D

So good to have you back. Looping the playbacks only works the first 5 or 6 times, then you feel like you got it. ;D

Hope your putting the word out on the soundboard too. Good stuff.


----------



## Farkle (Jul 24, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Hi noon! (LA time) right? So you must be focusing on westerns! :D
> 
> So good to have you back. Looping the playbacks only works the first 5 or 6 times, then you feel like you got it. ;D
> 
> Hope your putting the word out on the soundboard too. Good stuff.



Got it! Thank you! Just posted there!


----------



## Farkle (Jul 24, 2020)

laurikoivisto said:


> so in 3hr?


 Yep, Lauri, in 2 hours (now). Plus Minus 10 min. Trying to finish this ridiculous end scene for this film. 4 min of solid music, UGH!

Mike


----------



## Farkle (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi, all!

Reminder, Farkle Friday, today, my Youtube, 3 PM (August 7). Title? I dunno, either "Tension", or "Sci-Fi". I'm still up in the air. I literally just shipped my film today, so my brain is mush, haha!

See you there!


----------



## Farkle (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi, Everyone!

Another Farkle Friday! Back from Vacation, and ready to talk about "Counterpoint"! FF is Friday, Aug 28, at 1500 Eastern (3 PM NYC time). Hope to see you there!

Mike


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 28, 2020)

**adjusts glasses judgingly** 8th species, how rudimentary!

I look forward to watching the aftermath, I'll hopefully be sleeping during your stream because I work that night, but good to have you back!


----------



## b_elliott (Aug 28, 2020)

Counterpoint. Nice. I have been quietly studying the Walter Piston book on the matter but am only through the first 4 chapters -- not too far into the subject. That said, don't hold back. I can aways hit replay afterwards until I get it. 
I likely won't be logged into your live chat line; still, I'll be watching from Canada. Cheers.


----------



## Farkle (Aug 28, 2020)

We are Live! Hop on over!


----------



## b_elliott (Aug 29, 2020)

I found your treatment of the subject refreshing. Something I shall re-listen to whenever I find myself in the weeds. How you used rhythm before the actual counterpoint was revealing: I am a percussionist first. It also highlights the importance of two early Piston chapters: Melodic Rhythm and Harmonic Rhythm. He was pointing to the same territory but I wasn't getting its application til now.

Good job vonFarkle.

BTW: Isn't your icon from Lamb Lies Down on Broadway? If so, killer album, especially 'Back in NYC'. It's in 7, and it slays like no other.


----------



## Farkle (Aug 29, 2020)

b_elliott said:


> I found your treatment of the subject refreshing. Something I shall re-listen to whenever I find myself in the weeds. How you used rhythm before the actual counterpoint was revealing: I am a percussionist first. It also highlights the importance of two early Piston chapters: Melodic Rhythm and Harmonic Rhythm. He was pointing to the same territory but I wasn't getting its application til now.
> 
> Good job vonFarkle.
> 
> BTW: Isn't your icon from Lamb Lies Down on Broadway? If so, killer album, especially 'Back in NYC'. It's in 7, and it slays like no other.



Heyo, glad you liked it! Thank you for the kind words. As always, Just one dude with one opinion, but I definitely like the idea of starting with rhythm first, and doing pitches later. Again, just a hack I use to get writing quickly. 

Oh, I forgot about those Piston concepts, thank you for the reminder! I'll go back and check out those chapters, Piston's a beast, really knows his stuff.

Nice job, sir! Genesis and Rush were my two favorite bands growing up (along with Chick Corea and Brecker Brothers), and I loved that photo of Rael. What a great album, and Back in NYC is kickass! Nice eye!

Mike


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 30, 2020)

I found it kinda funny how I think about the chicken and the egg thing a lot, glad I'm not alone.

There are some composers I really like, specifically because my brain would never come up with it - and it's independent of the stuff I like because it's written in the same thought patterns I have when it comes to music.

I will 100% never be john williams, and that's perfectly okay with me lol.

I like your strategy with checking against the bassline, the more I learn about orchestration the more important it is to be able to create a sparse arrangement. A sparse arrangement is about efficiency, and 2 voices and a "bass" certainly opens up a lot of options. If effective writing were a scooby doo villian, when you take the mask off, and it would turn out it was patterns and contrast all along.


----------



## b_elliott (Aug 30, 2020)

Farkle you had me reviewing Piston Chapter Two: "Rhythm being of the essence of counterpoint, a complete study of it would be entirely appropriate here...." 
I kinda glossed over that when I first read it. 
Thinking that over, it's probably the counterpoint we love so much in Rush "Invisible air waves crackle with life..."; or, Gentle Giant's "On Reflection", and so on. What's not to dig here?


----------



## wst3 (Aug 30, 2020)

I ended up dragging my daughters (or was it the other way around?) shopping Friday afternoon - right about the time I should have been sitting on the couch with a nice glass of scotch and a live stream about counterpoint. Oh well, they have their school clothes, their school supplies, and hopefully they'll let my credit cards cool off a bit?

Anyway, is there a remote chance you recorded the livestream? I'd really like to watch this one.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Farkle (Aug 30, 2020)

wst3 said:


> I ended up dragging my daughters (or was it the other way around?) shopping Friday afternoon - right about the time I should have been sitting on the couch with a nice glass of scotch and a live stream about counterpoint. Oh well, they have their school clothes, their school supplies, and hopefully they'll let my credit cards cool off a bit?
> 
> Anyway, is there a remote chance you recorded the livestream? I'd really like to watch this one.
> 
> ...



Heyo, Bill! That's a good use of your time, brotha! I did the same thing with Kate on Thursday.

Yeah, the Farkle Friday is up on my youtube channel. It took about 24 hours to post. But it's there. It's a bit of a shorter one, as I had to scurry to make dinner for guests. But there is a nice example of me sketching a quick melody and then a countermelody, so I at least practice what I preach. 

Mike


----------



## Farkle (Aug 30, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I found it kinda funny how I think about the chicken and the egg thing a lot, glad I'm not alone.
> 
> There are some composers I really like, specifically because my brain would never come up with it - and it's independent of the stuff I like because it's written in the same thought patterns I have when it comes to music.
> 
> ...



Yeah, man! That "check intervals against the bass" is straight out of EIS, I really like that approach. Allows me to "maximize" the value of each of my notes, which came from Spud's approach to "I only have x instruments, and I want the chord to sound big and rich, how do I do it?" 

The thickest "part writing" I feel comfortable with is one bass, 4 part harmony, and one melody. Anything else, like Mahler'ian super divisi string writing, and I'm overwhelmed. I figure, that's more than enough parts to write stuff that is emotionally investing. 

Mike


----------



## Farkle (Aug 30, 2020)

b_elliott said:


> Farkle you had me reviewing Piston Chapter Two: "Rhythm being of the essence of counterpoint, a complete study of it would be entirely appropriate here...."
> I kinda glossed over that when I first read it.
> Thinking that over, it's probably the counterpoint we love so much in Rush "Invisible air waves crackle with life..."; or, Gentle Giant's "On Reflection", and so on. What's not to dig here?



You're speaking my prog language, brotha! Absolutely! Sometimes, we get so focused on the notes, that we forget that the RHYTHM can drive our piece into our audience's heart. 

I was chatting with Rotho and JJP Yesterday about this EXACT thing. JJP said some really profound stuff, like "we as a species are ingrained to internalize and understand rhythm intuitively, and at a deep, low brain level, as opposed to harmony and scales, which are learned later." I'm paraphrasing, but that was the gist of it.

Mike


----------



## b_elliott (Aug 31, 2020)

Very cool Mike, I would have liked to be a fly on the wall listening in to that conversation. 

Hope you don't mind me asking a follow-up question cuz I think I have some small/big confusions about your point number 3 from this Counterpoint video "Check the intervals against the bass line".

When I watch the video I see 20 or more Sibelius staves. It's there I lose you on which one you consider the bass.

Is it simply your left-hand block chords in the Sibelius piano which you are checking against? Or is the secondary/counterpoint melody considered the bass line to the main melody? Or, or....

You see my confusion. 

Can you help clear up the fog I have going on here.


----------



## Farkle (Aug 31, 2020)

b_elliott said:


> Very cool Mike, I would have liked to be a fly on the wall listening in to that conversation.
> 
> Hope you don't mind me asking a follow-up question cuz I think I have some small/big confusions about your point number 3 from this Counterpoint video "Check the intervals against the bass line".
> 
> ...



So, even though I have 20 staves, I'm sketching in the 2 piano staves, so I only am looking at those staves. At least, I was in the first part.

Second, I'm checking the melody and countermelody as intervals above the Root note. So if I have a C in the bass, and the melody is playing an E over the bass, and the countermelody is playing a B over the bass, then I'm playing the "third" over the C (E), and the "Seventh" over the C (B).

Clear as mud?


----------



## b_elliott (Aug 31, 2020)

Got it! Thanks.


----------

